# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Nooit echt volwassen geworden

## Jiooda

Als wij een psycholoog in ons midden hebben zou ik graag een vakkundig antwoord willen hebben op een gebeurtenis die mij ter ore is gekomen, over de ervaringen van een 55 jarige vrouw die als kleuter van 4 jaar haar liefste pop, waar zij moedertje van was, voor haar ogen door haar eigen moeder, als straf voor iets, onthoofd werd en armen en benen eraf werden getrokken, met de mededeling:
"Had je maar naar mij moeten luisteren." Wat kunnen daarvan later op de bovengenoemde leeftijd de gevolgen zijn?
Mij schoten de tranen in mijn ogen toen ik dat verhaal aanhoorde en ik denk velen met mij.
Graag een uitvoerig antwoord, waar ik die vrouw mee kan helpen.
Vast hartelijk dank 
Jiooda.

----------


## Jiooda

> als wij een psycholoog in ons midden hebben zou ik graag een vakkundig antwoord willen hebben op een gebeurtenis die mij ter ore is gekomen, over de ervaringen van een 55 jarige vrouw die als kleuter van 4 jaar haar liefste pop, waar zij moedertje van was, voor haar ogen door haar eigen moeder, als straf voor iets, onthoofd werd en armen en benen eraf werden getrokken, met de mededeling:
> "had je maar naar mij moeten luisteren." wat kunnen daarvan later op de bovengenoemde leeftijd de gevolgen zijn?
> Mij schoten de tranen in mijn ogen toen ik dat verhaal aanhoorde en ik denk velen met mij.
> Graag een uitvoerig antwoord, waar ik die vrouw mee kan helpen.
> Vast hartelijk dank 
> jiooda.


 *help*

----------


## Raimun

> *help*


De gevolgen zijn niet goed !!..vandaar de vraag van betrokkene ...

Hoe kan je die nu nog opvangen..duiden...'n plaats geven..helpen verwerken..??
Therapeutische begeleiding ...??...en dan nog.!!

Ofwel :: " *Komt allen tot Mij , die belast en beladen zijn...en Ik zal hen verlichting schenken !! ""* 

Trouwens:: Je hoeft maar 'n geloof lijk 'n mosterdzaadje te hebben en het zal je geschieden !!

----------


## Jiooda

> De gevolgen zijn niet goed !!..vandaar de vraag van betrokkene ...
> 
> Hoe kan je die nu nog opvangen..duiden...'n plaats geven..helpen verwerken..??
> Therapeutische begeleiding ...??...en dan nog.!!
> 
> Ofwel :: " *Komt allen tot Mij , die belast en beladen zijn...en Ik zal hen verlichting schenken !! ""* 
> 
> Trouwens:: Je hoeft maar 'n geloof lijk 'n mosterdzaadje te hebben en het zal je geschieden !!


 Ja dat is waar maar wat doe ik inmiddels met die verwrongen geest?
Ik vroeg om een daadwerkelijk advies niet om een geloofsuiting.

----------


## sietske763

ik denk toch dat je bij God uitkomt............
door mijn moeilijke jeugd en de rest......ben ik er met hulpverlening nooit helemaal uitgekomen,
ik geloof in ""vrij bidden"" van vloeken die worden uitgesproken....en vrij worden en daardoor het verleden zelfs kunnen vergeven
echte geestelijke genezing begint met vergeven!
en leren zien hoe God je ziet....en niet wat anderen vinden..

----------


## Raimun

> Ja dat is waar maar wat doe ik inmiddels met die verwrongen geest?
> Ik vroeg om een daadwerkelijk advies niet om een geloofsuiting.


Beste Jiooda...
Als ik jouw voorstellings- / bekeringsverhaal lees ..plaats jij je hele leven , vanaf jouw geest verlichting kreeg,
in een geloofsuiting/beleving en overtuiging !! 
Vandaar mijn gelovig geïnspireerd en gezien de context ," daadwerkelijk " advies !! Alhoewel ik jouw vraag goed begrepen heb .

Je kan ook 'n voorbeeld nemen aan de parabel van de "Barmhartige Samaritaan "...
Op z'n weg zag hij de zieke ..hoefde geen advies..maar bracht hem dadelijk naar de herberg , waarvan hij vermoede of wist , dat de juiste en nodige hulp geboden zou worden !! Daarbij betaalde hij ook nog op voorhand de verzorgingskosten !!..
..daarna vervolgde hij zijn weg zonder omkijken ..!!!
(dit laatste is ook 'n belangrijk onderdeel van het verhaal !!!! )

Mijn ( ander )daadwerkelijk advies : 
Jij kan die mevrouw 'n luisterend oor bieden..zonder commentaar..of goed bedoelde raad .
Dit geeft haar al 'n gevoel van ' begrepen ' te worden!!
Iemand die naar haar luistert...waarmee zij 'n deel van haar "last "kan delen.
Verdere psychische hulp ( die zij zeker nodig heeft ! ) kan de psychiater..de psycholoog..of de therapeut ..rechtstreeks bieden !! 
Niet via ..via..dat werkt niet !!
Dus : zoek samen met haar die hulpverlener !! en laat het dan aan hen over !!

Groeten,
Raimun

----------


## Jiooda

Lieve mensen
Bedankt voor jullie goede raad en zal daar zeker gevolg aan geven. GBY all Jiooda.

----------


## Jiooda

Beste Raimun,

Bedankt voor je antwoord met excuses voor mijn late reactie maar dat heeft te maken met een dodelijke ziekte die mij had getroffen en waar ik Gode zij dank van genezen ben. Ik heb ongeveer drie manden in het ziekenhuis gelegen en ben nu aan het opknappen thuis.
Het gaat mij wonderwel goed.
Ik zal je raad opvolgen en GBY
Yiooda.

----------

